# 580B won't move



## TeamFrog (Aug 15, 2008)

I have a 1983 Case 580CK Series B with Shuttle and I can't get it to move. All of the fluid levels look good but the tractor won't move in forward or reverse in any gear.

Oddly enough, after using the backhoe for a while, forward and reverse works fine although it loses power and comes to a stop on the slightest grade. Once in a great while, the drivetrain acts like it should and moves out like a bull but most of the time, I can't get it to move at all. The only movement is a slight roll forward or reverse when I drop it into gear. Any suggestions?


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Sounds like something in the reverser pack is not right. Either hanging up or slipping. Could be a blown o-ring or a clutch pack hanging up. You will have to get the shop manual out and put some test gauges on the tranmission to isolate and verify the problem. At least that would be my suspicion. 

Welcome to Tractor Forum by the way TF!


----------



## TeamFrog (Aug 15, 2008)

My bad...I was all set to tear into the shuttle to have a look and I discovered a seperate dipstick for the torque tube that I did not know about. There was nothing on it. A gallon and a half worth of TCH later, the things all fixed up. Now I just need to find out wear she's leaking.

Thanks for the reply!


----------

